# KOIN 6 Just Reported...



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

That another Blazer might be Involved in a Drug bust, they said there are following the story right now...Didint say who or what but watch the news at 5. 

Here we go again.


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

You've GOT TO BE KIDDING!! Not another one! There goes the trade value of whoever's involved. :upset: :upset:


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

This is what is on there site.

COMING UP AT 5 AND 6 P.M. 
Another Blazer Pot Bust?
Reports to our newsroom have yet another Blazer involved in a marijuana bust on the road. We'll have the latest tonight on KOIN 6 News.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Watch it be Zach...wouldn't that just bite!


This is something WE DO NOT NEED NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I got 10 bucks on Darius Miles


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

my guess is either Woods, Damon or Stepania

damn Oregon weed...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Hopefully, Shareef and Theo haven't succumbed to peer pressure _already_... :uhoh:

Put me down for Qyntel Woods.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> my guess is either Woods, Damon or Stepania



This reminds me of one of those "Which one doesn't belong" questions.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> my guess is either Woods, Damon or Stepania
> 
> damn Oregon weed...


stepania, with hiphop attitude and trousers pulled up to his armpits...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

probably Zach...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I hope it is not Darius or Zach, we already know it is not Theo or Reef...prolly Q, I honestly don't think Damon is THAT dumb.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

If it's Q-he's gone.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> If it's Q-he's gone.


Upper Deck, Topps or Fleer this time?


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

If it is KOIN, then it is Colin Cowherd...anyone listening to 910?


----------



## lalooska (Jan 17, 2004)

After seeing some of the substitution patterns lately, my guess would be Cheeks.


----------



## lalooska (Jan 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> If it is KOIN, then it is Colin Cowherd...anyone listening to 910?


Cowherd is KGW...


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

My money is on:

NASH!

Okay, okay ...

Sign me up for Zach Randolph.

He's upset lately. He needed a little herbal remedy to sooth his nerves.

Play.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Sign me up for Qyntel.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

> After seeing some of the substitution patterns lately, my guess would be Cheeks.


agreed... did Miles not deserve more minutes than Zbo last night?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Is it too darn much to ask that they smoke it in their darn room or home?

I mean, you'd think you'd learn...

Oh wait ... learn... IT'S DAMON!

Damon never learns!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lalooska</b>!
> 
> 
> Cowherd is KGW...



Right you are! sorry all!


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

This guy says It is Qyntel here is info from an article
"Qyntel Woods, who was in California during the NBA's All-Star break, was in a car with a person who was arrested for possession of marijuana. Woods was neither arrested nor charged with a crime."
That article is from Jason Quick


oregonlive.com forum


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Damn!! Oh well, there's always next week.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Lucky for him he wasn't busted, but he has def sealed his fate if this is how it is.


Man....:nonono:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> If it is KOIN, then it is Colin Cowherd...anyone listening to 910?


Wouldn't that be KGW not KOIN?


See what happens when you post something and don't read the whole thread? :laugh: 

People start to repeat themselves!!!!!! :whatever:

Wouldn't that be KGW not KOIN?


See what happens when you post something and don't read the whole thread? :laugh: 

People start to repeat themselves!!!!!! :whatever

Wouldn't that be KGW not KOIN?


See what happens when you post something and don't read the whole thread? :laugh: 

People start to repeat themselves!!!!!! :whatever

Wouldn't that be KGW not KOIN?


See what happens when you post something and don't read the whole thread? :laugh: 

People start to repeat themselves!!!!!! :whatever


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Quick is reporting on 910 the fan

Woods was in a car which was pulled over during the all star break for DUII and possesion of marijuana

not saying he had it on him or stoned, but was in the car

Team fined him


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Quick is reporting on 910 the fan
> 
> Woods was pulled over during the all star break for DUII and possesion of marijuana
> ...


Well. I won the pool. Give me mah money.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I just edited it

he was in the car as a rider, not necessarily doing it


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So this is what it's like to be a blazers fan...geez. I can see why attendence has been dropping.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I just edited it
> 
> he was in the car as a rider, not necessarily doing it


guilty by assocation!!!!! TRADE HIM!!!!


----------



## Clank (Feb 11, 2004)

Watch. This will be a bigger story than Webber actually doing something.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> guilty by assocation!!!!! TRADE HIM!!!!


Care for the Nets draft pick this year?

-Petey


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

*HEY ED*

HEY ED....

Still want WOODS now...lol...what have i been missing since i moved away from OREGON and i was told that Spokane was the Meth Capital of the world here....


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

LOL in the car with someone... and it gets reported. Only to a Blazers. :no:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

OK...I've had a bit of a change of heart.

On my way home I listened to the arguments on 910 about how Q should be fined or not fined etc... how stupid...blah blah blah..


I was mad at him at first...but he IS just a kid. For him to NOT be doing it in a car where it is happening IS a step for him.

So..yes, he should be fined. A lesson must be learned.

He will have to suffer the consequences be they what they are...

I'm not going to look down on him over it.

I am more amazed and encouraged that he WAS NOT PARTICIPATING...I'd be curious to know who it was that got busted and whether Q knew beforehand they were gonna be lighting up? Maybe he did. Maybe he didn't.

Maybe as the youngster he is, he figured all he had to do was to not do it himself. Maybe he thought that was enough. Now he has a chance to learn and know better.

Aaanyway...off to the game. C-YA.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: HEY ED*



> Originally posted by <b>blazerfan4life</b>!
> HEY ED....
> 
> Still want WOODS now


Absolutely. Being caught with someone smoking marijuana? *yawn*

I'd rather not have him be in that situation, but I've got bigger things in my life than to fret over this.

Ed O.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

If he wasn't even smoking, thats really lame I got all sorts of stupid stoner friends and just because they smoke all the time doesn't mean I do or I should be held responsible.

If you have a friend who's an alcoholic and you just hang out with him or her but don't drink nobody would care.

Seriously if people got in trouble for being friends with someone who does drugs 90% of the population would be guilty.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm under the impression that players only get tested for pot if they are busted for it as a citizen. Since Q was arrested for driving while stoned last season, he's being tested. If he ever pees green, he knows he'll be fined and suspended. Choosing not to participate so that he can continue to pursue his lucrative career shows that he isn't a complete moron. 

He can't controll the actions of others, but at least he's seemingly under controll of his own (in this matter). I'm sure it will be argued by some that he shouldn't have been in the car in the first place, but if he didn't partake, it earns a "whatever..." from me.

STOMP


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Just because he wasn't arrested or charged does not mean he was not smoking. 

I would love to see him volunteer for a test (is it too late?) to show that he has none in his system. I agree that the PDX media will puff  this way out of proportion, but someone with Q's reputation, struggling with pot, in the context he is in (formerly the Jail Blazers) should not be anywhere near pot. If his friend is truly a friend, he would be trying to help Q rather than harm him. 

This will never be made public, but I would bet that Q was puffing away as well, since he is an addict and all.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Draco</b>!
> If he wasn't even smoking, thats really lame I got all sorts of stupid stoner friends and just because they smoke all the time doesn't mean I do or I should be held responsible.
> 
> If you have a friend who's an alcoholic and you just hang out with him or her but don't drink nobody would care.
> ...


How many recovering alcoholics would think it is a good idea to hang out with a buddy while he gets hammered? 

"Oh, I'll just watch--none for me thank you."


----------



## pumkinhead (Jan 30, 2004)

*its woods QUICK reported it" but he was just in the vehicle*

which means contact high


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Being caught with someone smoking marijuana? *yawn*
> ...


Not the first time he has been in a car that had pot in it...remember earlier..and he was fined then too..how much $$$ does the guy have to lose before he decides "HEY POT is BAD for ME"...:laugh:


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
Q needs to be more careful about who he's hanging around with cause all they do is cost him money.
*


----------

